# Skins for Touch Shell Free 1.0 User 3D Interface



## fantom.assasin (Feb 27, 2009)

[size=+2]*Skins for Touch Shell Free - User 3D Interface *[/size]

[size=+1]Improve the usability of your Windows Mobile Device like HTC TouchFlo 3D Diamond.[/size]

[size=+1]*Review Touch Shell Free *[/size]


HTC TouchFlo 3D Diamond Skin for Touch Shell Free - Download
-




Download CAB from Share4mobile


Apple iPhone Skin for Touch Shell Free - Download
-




Download CAB from Share4mobile

More Skin Here 


Not Official 





Official

http://www.touch-shell.com/skins/


----------



## dortyboy (Feb 27, 2009)

Is this only for diamond? What about touch cruise?


----------



## denco7 (Feb 27, 2009)

dortyboy said:


> Is this only for diamond? What about touch cruise?

Click to collapse



Where are those skins coming from? Some of them look curiously like M2D themes posted on this site and why aren't they credited ?


----------



## hellbender_it (Mar 9, 2009)

And not only from M2d, i even see some of my work, as always uncredited....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=442487


----------



## jeanfrederic (Mar 11, 2009)

This soft is not good at all for my device (O2 Flame).
It runs really slow, don't keeps settings after a soft reset, and i can't see anywhere the changelog on the site. Is that for VGA or not? Nobody knows...


----------



## japierdole (Mar 19, 2009)

fantom.assasin said:


> Not Official
> 
> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=106374

Click to collapse



I can't register at pda.ru/forum


----------



## natefish (Mar 20, 2009)

Phantom, ignore the naysayers.  I have been waiting for some better skins to come out for Touch Shell so that I can at least give it a legitimate run for the money.  Thank you for your work.  The skins below "More skins here"...where do I find the cabs for those.  Can you post them here?  I only speak English.


----------



## jadephyre (Mar 20, 2009)

monetizing other peoples work by ripping off their skins... nice people.


----------



## natefish (Mar 20, 2009)

jadephyre said:


> monetizing other peoples work by ripping off their skins... nice people.

Click to collapse



I'm confused.  Did he ask for money? Aren't we all just ripping off TF3D, a product of HTC, so that we don't have to buy new Diamonds and Touch Pros?  I agree to give credit where credit is due, but he would have had to put a lot of time into making these skins compatible for the Touch Shell.


----------



## japierdole (Mar 21, 2009)

can you publish links from http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=106374?


----------



## earthfrost (Mar 22, 2009)

someone please post all the skins in that russian site. I cannot take a account to get them...


----------



## japierdole (Mar 22, 2009)

I can't create a account to get them too...


----------



## speedytr (Mar 23, 2009)

me too... bloody damn code thing dont work


----------



## dtweezy (Mar 24, 2009)

*Samsung omnia?*

Does anyone know if there are any skins out there for A samsung omnia. Or at least tell me how ro adjust the resolution setting. I love the skins here.I just wish it filled the whole screen on my omnia. great Work...To all who had a part in it. lol ...Oh and in case your wondering my resolution is 400x840 and 840x400...Depending on how I hold it


----------



## dtweezy (Mar 25, 2009)

*woops*

240x400 is the res



dtweezy said:


> Does anyone know if there are any skins out there for A samsung omnia. Or at least tell me how ro adjust the resolution setting. I love the skins here.I just wish it filled the whole screen on my omnia. great Work...To all who had a part in it. lol ...Oh and in case your wondering my resolution is 400x840 and 840x400...Depending on how I hold it

Click to collapse


----------



## cyrustv (Mar 25, 2009)

Please someone can post the new skins from here: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=106374&st=240  ?


----------



## hosen71 (Mar 25, 2009)

it's possible download the first theme again or notttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## sabinaogmika (Mar 28, 2009)

*So close*

I'm so close to reating a user on the russian site... the code-generater says something like:
74ПЛЮC76paBHO

Please someone, come with a link for the skins.


----------



## natefish (Mar 30, 2009)

What kind of developer posts stuff and never comes to check on the thread?  I PM'd this guy TWO WEEKS ago and haven't heard anything back.  Looks like someone was just trying to look cool on XDA-Developers.  Excuse me while I go find an obscure skin no one has seen and post it here. 

I am over it, though.  I am rocking on with NFSFAN's AMAZING 6.5 ROM.  Touch-Shell is like this developer: too little, too late.


----------



## husttc (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't register at pda.ru/forum,too.Someone do me a favour,please.


----------



## fantom.assasin (Apr 2, 2009)

For Header


----------



## s_young (Apr 4, 2009)

*pda.ru/forum??????*

hey mans 
the trouble is that i cant understand the pda.ru/forum　　is it a russian page?
where else can i download the skins in a english site?
need a hand,please.


----------



## shaun3230 (Apr 5, 2009)

Does not seem to be able to work on my A700. It is because im using 5.0?


----------



## natefish (Apr 8, 2009)

fantom.assasin said:


> For Header

Click to collapse



THANK YOU for finally posting other download links!


----------



## djyosnow (Apr 14, 2009)

*No Idea*

Yeah I tend to think things were stolen, as I paid 9.99 half off from touch-shell.com.  Now when I end up here for new skins they don't fit my Omnia, whats up with that. (not supprised)  Also I thought those htc phones came with this type software free, as in I did not need to pay in the first place?  Yeah I see these screen shot a lot...I paid so I must be lagit, just hope I gave my money some good individuals?


----------



## Monty Burns (Apr 14, 2009)

dtweezy said:


> 240x400 is the res

Click to collapse



Unless your using an Omnia T  



Why dont you just get a TF2D Rom from omnia.modaco.com?    I've been using one for months now and love it, they work a treat....

edit: infact, for all you fellow Omnia users, check out these roms with the REAL Manila/TF2D installed already (this is the link to the cooked version I use):

Linky to Shokka on Omnia.modaco.com


----------



## mr.jaguar (Apr 19, 2009)

I can see this has the some real possibilities, but right now it's not polished enough.  it should either be a plugin or a service as well, not an app, this would help a lot fo users out that are limited with how many more apps they can run.


----------



## JAckson JR (May 31, 2009)

*sms unread not showed in the home page*

Hi all,

My program doesnt show sms unread in the home page. It works in the standard version! Is that any problem in my HTC or it is a 3D skin bug? Thanks... JJ


----------



## dionysos77 (Jun 10, 2009)

*incombination with Throttle Lock..*

I'm using this program incombination with ThLock. After device turns of, when I push power button and unlock ThLock, only the clock on home screen of Touch Shell doesn't show up !!!

Any possible solution ?


----------



## pipatl (Aug 17, 2009)

Thx to share, but I can't download the official skins.


----------



## gjbnh (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks to me like Pointui is more configurable, and smaller in size. More expensive too at it's "regular" price. Yhe fact that the site is in Russian is definitely not a plus either; thnik I'll pass on it.


----------



## oxiexiaobing (Sep 11, 2009)

*很多功能无法使用  有什么好的解决办法吗？？*


I installed the touch shell, but on my phone many features are not available Why is that? ? 're Upset! !


----------



## Hotboxx (Sep 13, 2009)

I installed Touch Shell on my I-mate 8502 and it works like a charm. I used the Touchflo 3d skin with my own background.


----------



## rolfey (Oct 5, 2009)

*promise*

This really could  be one of the best shells out there, the graphics engine used works stunningly well on my m88, it's a smooth as silk, but there is a real lack of plugins, or extensions for this, for example, email could do with an additional shell, sms as well.

Mike


----------



## chenjj86c (Oct 14, 2009)

it donot work on 320*320 device ,treopro

square skin !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## philipsss (Oct 26, 2009)

Very good,thanks!


----------



## NayLA (Oct 26, 2009)

thx broo...


----------



## mneeys (Jul 12, 2010)

顶一个，我擦，顶顶顶顶


----------



## harun rossi (Sep 2, 2010)

*good*

good,thanks!


----------

